# Shoulder press technique



## Suttmeister (Sep 3, 2009)

*Shoulder press technique*​
Sat down 5259.77%Stood up 3337.93%other22.30%


----------



## Suttmeister (Sep 3, 2009)

How does everybody do their shoulder pressing. sat down so you use only ya shoulder or standing so ya have a cheat push with the legs lol?


----------



## fadel (Feb 13, 2010)

Sat down for me


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

I do mine seated but with the backrest not quite at 90 degrees.


----------



## sammym09 (Mar 22, 2010)

stood up!


----------



## Suttmeister (Sep 3, 2009)

Im a seated guy with my bench set at 90 degree's so I cant cheat as I had a habit of pushing with my legs on the last couple of reps when I did it stood up


----------



## BB73 (May 19, 2010)

Have been standing up, but am going to change to sitting down.


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

changes each week for me


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Suttmeister said:


> How does everybody do their shoulder pressing. sat down so you use only ya shoulder or standing so ya have a cheat push with the legs lol?


Other


----------



## bluesteel (May 28, 2010)

standing hurts my lower back quite a lot so i like a back rest. however standing behind the neck is quite fun and doesnt hurt my back.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

when using dumbbells sitting down

when using the bare stood up


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

i do it standing and alternate between strict press and push press each week


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

i go standing up ever since i first watched 'pumping iron' and saw lou ferrigno pumping out standing barbell presses shouting 'arnold' 'ARNOLD' 'ARNOLD'


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

standing but always strict form


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

like it sitting down, best if you have injured back i think.


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

I do both


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

i used to do all my shoulder press sitting down but ive started doin it standing up now. i feel like im hitting more muscle....


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

Im stronger sitting down, strangely


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

both


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Why did you put other in the poll, how else are you gonna do it? On a fuking tightrope?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

stephy said:


> Im stronger sitting down, strangely


every one is... i do 100kg standing x10 seated i do 120x11


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

WRT said:


> Why did you put other in the poll, how else are you gonna do it? On a fuking tightrope?


upside down with 20kg plates on feet! so ther! yopu think you know every thing but you dnt! lol


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> every one is... i do 100kg standing x10 seated i do 120x11


 ohhh  i thought maybe having legs to push through standing would make that stronger


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

WRT said:


> Why did you put other in the poll, how else are you gonna do it? On a fuking tightrope?


ive seen a few big guys doing them on their knees actually. Normally on smiths machine cant remember exact name of excercise but i will be trying it


----------



## Suttmeister (Sep 3, 2009)

made 3 options so had to put sommets in there lol and "other" just seemed the logical choice lol


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i do everything seated or laying down as im a lazy cvnt


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

I do push press. So standing + cheating :lol:


----------



## Suttmeister (Sep 3, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> i do everything seated or laying down as im a lazy cvnt


atleast ya honest


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

WRT said:


> Why did you put other in the poll, how else are you gonna do it? On a fuking tightrope?


Genuine LOL. :lol:


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

tend to swap between the 2 depending were i am training prefer sitting but lately done more standing


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

WhySoSerious said:


> i go standing up ever since i first watched 'pumping iron' and saw lou ferrigno pumping out standing barbell presses shouting 'arnold' 'ARNOLD' 'ARNOLD'







lol thats how i do mine


----------



## Suttmeister (Sep 3, 2009)

not watched that b4 lol, just out of curiosity why was he shouting Arnold? was there a reason or does he just get off over Arnold lol?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Both, but standing usually. Don't push with my legs though.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Suttmeister said:


> not watched that b4 lol, just out of curiosity why was he shouting Arnold? was there a reason or does he just get off over Arnold lol?


sorry you havent watched pumping iron? :ban: lol

Arnold is his rival for Mr olympia so he is shouting it to keep focused on beating him. Its a must buy at £4.99 free delivery on play.com at the moment


----------



## nws (May 18, 2009)

Standing military strict, use my legs when doing axle clean and press


----------



## Suttmeister (Sep 3, 2009)

WhySoSerious said:


> sorry you havent watched pumping iron? :ban: lol
> 
> Arnold is his rival for Mr olympia so he is shouting it to keep focused on beating him. Its a must buy at £4.99 free delivery on play.com at the moment


Just downloaded it, why pay £5 when ya can have it for free  Il have a gander when I get time 

cheers


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Seated with dumbbells/barbell. Never get any size on my delts at all, really frustrates me. I get strength gains but not size.


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

i like to change it about.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

tom0311 said:


> Seated with dumbbells/barbell. Never get any size on my delts at all, really frustrates me. I get strength gains but not size.


Checked your technique is ok?

Personally I'd be more inclined to agree with you as I seem to respond very well to light but strict movements say side raises etc.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> Checked your technique is ok?
> 
> Personally I'd be more inclined to agree with you as I seem to respond very well to light but strict movements say side raises etc.


Yeh I have mate, always really strict and full ROM. I can't stand seeing people grab huge dumbbells and do about 6 inches ROM then strut about like they're huge lol.

I don't even feel a pump after caining my shoulders, they just don't seem to respond. Maybe I'm like you and need to do light strict exercises.


----------



## Mbb newlad (Jan 27, 2008)

Seated for me i tend to arch my back really far when standing and use legs when losing strength can seem to help it.

"I can't stand seeing people grab huge dumbbells and do about 6 inches ROM then strut about like they're huge lol."

HaHa theres some guys in my gym than bench a load of weight but hardly move the bar


----------



## tiny76 (Apr 27, 2010)

I use the shoulder press as a power movement so I tend to it standing up.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

tom0311 said:


> Yeh I have mate, always really strict and full ROM. I can't stand seeing people grab huge dumbbells and do about 6 inches ROM then strut about like they're huge lol.
> 
> I don't even feel a pump after caining my shoulders, they just don't seem to respond. Maybe I'm like you and need to do light strict exercises.


heres a trick that might work for you when you get to the point of full extension roll your shoulders forward.twist them its hard to explain but rotate your shoulders if you were using dumbells instead of the dumbells meeting ends together you would twist your hands so your thumbs came forward i find this really intesifies the contraction there will probably be loads of people that disagree but it works for me


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Suttmeister said:


> How does everybody do their shoulder pressing. sat down so you use only ya shoulder or standing so ya have a cheat push with the legs lol?


Strict standing OHP without hip drive.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Both for me.


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Both, Superset seated with standing press


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

Both! usually alternate depends what i feel like on the day, if im doing oh press ill usually use my legs and heavier weights on the 1st sets then stricter + lighter on the last.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Standing.


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

i chose other as i do them behind my neck. flame on!


----------



## rfc (Mar 23, 2010)

littlesimon said:


> Strict standing OHP without hip drive.


Like that.


----------



## Murray (Jul 2, 2010)

Always sat down for me, back rest one down from the 90 degree angle. My form is utterly appalling standing, and it feels very uncomfortable.


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

Mbb newlad said:


> Seated for me i tend to arch my back really far when standing and use legs when losing strength can seem to help it.
> 
> "I can't stand seeing people grab huge dumbbells and do about 6 inches ROM then strut about like they're huge lol."
> 
> HaHa theres some guys in my gym than bench a load of weight but hardly move the bar


yeah that is annoying,but they could be adding in partial reps at a heavier weight to get past sticking points.

I did partial reps top range with a 10 sec static hold for 4 weeks, no normal bench, when I came back to flat benchmy 1RM was higher but also had more endurance on getting to 12 reps than failing at 8,


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

overhead pressing standing, without any hip dive or leg movement.

use a log.


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> I do mine seated but with the backrest not quite at 90 degrees.


x2 with a smith or barbell


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

WhySoSerious said:


> sorry you havent watched pumping iron? :ban: lol
> 
> Arnold is his rival for Mr olympia so he is shouting it to keep focused on beating him. Its a must buy at £4.99 free delivery on play.com at the moment


bargain just paid £6.99 for it on itunes so i can watch it doing my cardio

class film never get tired of it


----------



## nelly1972 (Jun 15, 2010)

D/b and b/b both standing, push and strict..Tried sitting down but with not doing it for a couple of years found it strange, but if i stuck with it i could prob isolate my delts better..


----------



## quinn85 (Jul 30, 2010)

sat down with the bench not quite at 90


----------

